# Car values



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess this is just a FYI post but I'd recommend future migrants to PT or indeed other countries in Europe should research the car (especially classic car) value situation before they sell in their home country and buy here or elsewhere.

As an example, my 1982 Jeep Cherokee that I originally bought in South Africa was worth something in the region of E4000 (if I was lucky) there and I've had valuations for it here in Portugal of between E25000 and E30000.

To be honest, I was more than a bit skeptical of those PT valuations........ until I saw a similar (but not identical) one (in tip top condition) that's currently being advertised by a dealer in Germany for a whopping E78000. 

We're not allowed to post links so I won't but it's there.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

TM, any good sites you may be aware of to look at average car prices in Portugal? I think I am going to get the frogeye sorted and transferred to her indoors for shipment


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe that you need to have owned the vehicle for a certain amount of time prior to taking it to Portugal and getting the tax free import status, but check first perhaps somebody else knows better than me.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A Google search will turn up no end of 'em for ordinary cars & bikes & there's a variety of classic sites as well..... but we're not allowed to post links here I'm afraid.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

oronero said:


> I believe that you need to have owned the vehicle for a certain amount of time prior to taking it to Portugal and getting the tax free import status, but check first perhaps somebody else knows better than me.


The PT High Commission & various sites say 6 months & other sites say a year.

In my case, I'd owned mine for 9 years or so anyway....... BUT when I came to check my RSA registration document, the VIN number (in typical RSA style) was wrong & the document had to be reissued which gave me a new date of ownership on the car. 

All I did was talk to a friend in the traffic department who gave me a letter stating an error had been made & the document had to be re-issued with a new date of ownership but that I'd actually owned the car for 9 years.

and with that, it was allowed straight through without any problems. 

Redwolf

You'll also need the following to export the car from RSA:

Police clearance certificate
Police clearance for export certificate
ITAC export licence.

Don't be put off...... they're a doddle to get. 

The first two are just a matter of taking the car to the traffic dept and the third can be done online....... I got mine within a few hours of applying. 

Let me know if you need further details etc.

While you're in RSA, you also need to get a FIVA document which is like a car passport. They're easy & cheap to get so no worries there either.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can get the FIVA document from Brian Lawlor in Jo'burg & his number is 011 883 2054.

When you speak to him please tell him that Steve Robinson sends his regards & the Jeep got here safe & sound. 

You'll find ITAC by Googling ITAC South Africa.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> The PT High Commission & various sites say 6 months & other sites say a year.
> 
> In my case, I'd owned mine for 9 years or so anyway....... BUT when I came to check my RSA registration document, the VIN number (in typical RSA style) was wrong & the document had to be reissued which gave me a new date of ownership on the car.
> 
> ...


Many thanks TM, lots of really good info. I will call your guy in Joburg when I get back to RSA and get the process started and give your regards


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Import free of ISV you must have owned for min of 12 months before leaving country of Residence + other conditions it's clearly stated on Portuguese Customs site.
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Imposto Sobre Veículos
and the UK Embassy site gives a clear explanation, same conditions apply to non EU countries
Importing cars

Import as a Resident and pay import duty no prior ownership reguired

You can check a lot of values here Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos but classics you need a more specialist site


----------

